# Poodle Forum, whats your color preference?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I am always wondering other peoples color preference. I love black, red, silver beige, but I cant choose between them! I ended up with s cream( Dark colors dont stain, yucky stains!). Dreamer gets dirt stains more than eye gunk like my old tpoo did, but it does make it a hassle to make her look nice!
Whats your color preference?


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Our first poodle was brown and that was really the only thing I wanted when we started looking for another. Went to visit some poodles and we got picked out by a black poodle. He just had to come home with us! (I mean look below and tell me you could leave this face!) When we have talked about getting a second poodle, we discussed wanting a parti colored. Then today we came across a brown. So my preference is........any poodle apparently! That is as long as they have the poodle personality.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree the personality and health are the most important but... I LOVE a dark apricot and very white! (Mmmm lucky meeeeeeeeeeee!!!!  and the black points are gorgeous too) also my heart has a special spot for dark blues and dark reds too!! 

But honestly poodles are THE BEST !!!! even if they were green with purple polka dots!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Growing up I had what I thought was a black mini...turns out she was actually a blue and my parents just didn't know. My aunt and uncle had a white female mini named "Ginger". I LOVED that dog! She had short legs and a long body, kind of a weiner poodle! lol...but from then on I always wanted a white poodle. So when we got Misha, it had to be white. Now that I have a white, I think she is absolutely gorgeous for the first few hours after grooming/bath...but soon looks like an orphan. I think next time I will go with something that hides dirt a bit more! lol


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't really have a color preference as long as the dog looks proportionate and conformationally sound to my eye. I do love my brown boy, but out of all the poodles I groom, one color doesn't stand out as prettier to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I really like so many of the colors, including parti. But I thought I better limit the poll choices to as narrow a field as possible. I always loved that silver beige and silver. Then I found that I really liked the dark brown. Without saying, ice white is very striking and so is jet black. Blue is pretty too. Well anyhow, after much thought and looking, I wound up with a black and a white. I'm very happy with them. Matisse is very bright and never looks dingy unless it's around his pasterns a little from grass clippings or a lot of mud, but it seems to brush right out without bathing him even. Maurice is very black with little silver "feathers" on the insides and back of his legs...just a little so far and a tad on his groin area. It will be interesting to see what transpires as he matures. He has no silver on his face or anyplace else really. Interesting. Luckily, Matisse doesn't tear much at all, just when he's teething a lot. Maurice does but I just wipe it up and it doesn't show/stain on that black.

It turned out that while I was quite concerned with color, I went for the breeder and his dogs. He had one white and I loved his rambunctious style (going to be good for agility I think) and striking good looks. He's super affectionate and into me but also very busy. Maurice is my anytime lap dog and tiny. He's very laid back. The two are quite different. (different litters) Fun to have both types. Oh yeah, we were talking about color, weren't we. lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love so many of the colors, but if I had to pick it would have to be one of the lighter colors. White, platinum silver, or a very light silver beige. I also love light points on a white. I know it's not correct and frowned upon but I just love it, especially when it's paired with light eyes like green or hazel. I know bad bad bad, but I think it is so pretty. But like the others have said if it's a poodle I would adore it no matter what color! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

To look at, I like them all, but would have to say silvers and partis are my favorite.
However, I am of the firm belief that blacks have a little something extra = IQ, personality, or what I don't know, but blacks have always been my heart dogs, so my next one has to be a black. No matter what other colored tempting little morsels come along, I am waiting for my black!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> I love so many of the colors, but if I had to pick it would have to be one of the lighter colors. White, platinum silver, or a very light silver beige. I also love light points on a white. I know it's not correct and frowned upon but I just love it, especially when it's paired with light eyes like green or hazel. I know bad bad bad, but I think it is so pretty. But like the others have said if it's a poodle I would adore it no matter what color!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes!! I have to agree ! Some reds or whites look gorgeous with amber eyes and pink noses! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I agree. Color and health are very important. I didn't have much of a choice when I got Dreamer as to what color I got. There was four babies in the litter, and the black girl died. That left 2 cream a male and female, and 1 black male. I went to my grandmas for chrisrmas, and when I got back I was told to come pick her up. Thats where my mom hesititated. My mom likes males, and she is very much more partial to dark dogs rather than light ones. Thats not how one would discribe Dreamer, right? So I either stuck my nose and the air and refused my trainers christmas present to me or took a dog my mom didn't really want. I took the puppy!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I like black. We've had two Spoos and both were black. While my wife and I were on our Spoo quest we thought maybe this time we should go with a different color. So I started looking here on the Poodle forum and saw Arreau's reds in the pictures forum. Holy cow she has some amazing reds. Seriously her dogs are just beautiful. But in the end we found we just like that inky black velvet look of the black poodles. They're a PIA to photograph well but there are ways around that so our third Spoo will be black also and is due Dec. 8th

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Growing up I had what I thought was a black mini...turns out she was actually a blue and my parents just didn't know. My aunt and uncle had a white female mini named "Ginger". I LOVED that dog! She had short legs and a long body, kind of a weiner poodle! lol...but from then on I always wanted a white poodle. So when we got Misha, it had to be white. Now that I have a white, I think she is absolutely gorgeous for the first few hours after grooming/bath...but soon looks like an orphan. I think next time I will go with something that hides dirt a bit more! lol


Oh, I like whites also. We baby sit a friend's white mixed breed pretty often. He comes to our place clean sparkly white and after a few days in our red clay he's pretty orange. It's an interesting color but that would be a lot of bathing if we had a white dog permanently.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

I love reds (but not light apricots) and blacks. Silvers come in a close third.

Whites are beautiful in the ring, but sadly, I'm not the right owner for that coat.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

See, Dreamers daddy is silver and her mom is black. I don't think I really ever saw a silver that caught my eye, but every clean, well groomed black is something that makes me shudder with delight. 
Are there any colors I did not include here other than brindle and merle?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I said hell with it and voted for them all (except one.)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

DreamAgility said:


> See, Dreamers daddy is silver and her mom is black. I don't think I really ever saw a silver that caught my eye, but every clean, well groomed black is something that makes me shudder with delight.
> Are there any colors I did not include here other than brindle and merle?


I don't consider merle a poodle color.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I hear there are severe health issues with Merle poodles, that there are not supposed to have Merle poodles. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lou said:


> I hear there are severe health issues with Merle poodles, that there are not supposed to have Merle poodles.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Merle is not a naturally occurring poodle color, and all merle poodles can be traced back to one breeder, who also just happened to also breed shelties.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

There are not supposed to be merle chihuahua's either. They have horrible health problems and are usually WAY oversized. Emilio is a merle chihuahua that I took in when a petstore in the center where I worked was going out of business. It was their last day and all the pups had sold (they weren't mill dogs, the owner of the pet shop had mom and dad). Emilio had a HUGE umbilical hernia and only one testicle. His brothers and sisters had sold for $1200.00! Anyways...he has the most wonky back end I have ever seen, he has horrible patellas, his pelvis is set at a very strange angle, and he has severely slipped hocks (hocks bend backwards like a stork with each step). He also has chronic pancreatitis.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Merle is not a naturally occurring poodle color, and all merle poodles can be traced back to one breeder, who also just happened to also breed shelties.


oops

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I generally like from medium brown all the way up to ice white. I prefer black points on a poodle. 

However I think Phantoms and Silvers are really beautiful and interesting!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

My top choice is the dark brown though I don't care if they fade, and my only other choice would be a inky black. I grew up with silver mini who turned into a gorgeous platinum like silver in her old age, that was so shiny. Never saw a coat like hers. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I a pleased and surprised to see how many people like black!
I know that amongst dogs in general, blacks are the least popular, so I guess I am not the only one who sees something special I black poodles!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

My favorite color is the color(s) I have now. I've had apricots that faded to cream. blacks, silvers. etc. I would love a dark red. However, what I want the most is a sweet loving poodle.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I love my 2!! Missy was a light apricot that has cleared to cream. And Ash was jet black but has started turning a dark blue or dark silver. She has a lot of silver on the ears and the last time I shaved her down I was really surprised how blue she looked. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite is black, with white and brown both being tied for second.


----------



## Vixen (May 31, 2011)

There is no color I dislike, however I prefer dark points. I LOVE my brown boy and I love silver. Sherlock is a blue (I think) and he is very handsome but for some reason looks dirty even when he isn't. I've definitely become attracted to reds since joining the forum too.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I really didn't care what color poodles I got, I have been so blessed with my blacks, but I do now have a sweet little brown rescue poodle and I am quite smitten with him and all his quirky little ways. He's my little chocolate (I know, I know - he's brown) but he's still my little chocolate Muffin Man.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

I have slight phobia of bugs. All bugs...fleas and ticks included. I recently moved to north carolina which is such a buggy state! :argh: I guess my reasoning for liking the lighter colored poodles is because I want to see all the dirt and bugs in the coat so I can get them away from me, lol.:2in1:

There are these particular bugs where I live that literally would just fall on his coat when he went outside to potty. "Fall" is the best way to describe it. It's like they couldn't crawl well or fly, they just throw themselves at his coat. They are pretty substantial sized bugs. I would brush them off with my hands before we went inside, but there would be times when I missed one and they would make it inside. My poodle boy is cream.

I don't know how I would find those bugs on a black poodle! :afraid:


----------



## Sakutama (Nov 26, 2013)

I adore parti colored poodles, especially the black and white ones. But if I can rescue a poodle, color (and maybe even size) won't matter. I'll still always love the parti poodles though!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

It's actually a "goal" of mine to own a poodle of every color at least once in my life. 

Personality and health are by far the most important, but...

I was looking for any toy poodle when I found Ryker's breeder (literally 2 minutes from my house - and I'd been researching online for 3 months prior!). She specializes in reds, and she happened to have a new litter when I got there. I wanted the smaller of her two red boys, and I took him. He came home December 2nd. He has such a wonderful personality, with a few quirks, and since I visited him every week until I brought him home, he *knew* me. Our bond was very deep very quickly.

When I went looking for my next poodle, I originally wanted a chocolate brown. I wanted something close to the 5 pound range since Ryker is 7. Ryker's breeder was taking a break. I found a breeder with black toys who fit my criteria, and I had liked how sharp and stunning the black poodles look.

So I brought home my little black Cash. I eventually want to add two more to my brood. A female in the 4 pound range (Cash is already 6-7, so I never got my 5 pounder!) is next, preferably phantom or parti. And my final one will be a boy, hopefully in the 5 pound range, and will be chocolate brown. Unless I find one that needs to be adopted/rescued, but there aren't many toy poodles seeking homes are here. 

To sum up - I love *all* the colors, but red holds a special place in my heart.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

How do you avoid getting a blue when you want a black? I have never liked the blue much (we all like what we like) and would not be very happy if I purchased a puppy wanting an inky black only for it to turn blue. How do you avoid this?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe out of two blacks with no silver or any other "fade" genes in the background. Say only black & white for instance. Just a guess on my part though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

If I were to choose on color alone and not considering that non recognized ckc colors are not same quality/raised/tested etc... I would totally get a brindle parti. I also love silver and tuxedo and red.. Do not like black (everyone has black here, can't color, I get black blind while grooming) cream looks dirty, apricot looks faded. Though my taste changes as years go. I have met 2 breeders of black spoos that I really really like and might be enough for me to cross over some day. I am picky about balance of markings. This is the poodle pic I seen years ago that made me want brindle


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

The colors and patterns of poodles is just another example of just how unique they are to other dogs breeds. With so many wonderful traits. Perhaps that is why I dislike cross breeding and "designer" breeds so much. Why mess with perfection. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poolann said:


> Maybe out of two blacks with no silver or any other "fade" genes in the background. Say only black & white for instance. Just a guess on my part though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think it is pretty rare though - even if they are a dark black for a few years, they will begin to get some grey , just like we all do :-(
That is why I wanted a silver - at age 11, Teaka looks exactly the same as when she was 2!
Still though, I miss the something extra that the blacks have and I don't care if the next one that I get lightens - all the better to see her pretty face!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I like all the colors but because we live in the country I prefer having lighter colors which makes finding ticks easier to see. I have seen some phantoms I think are lovely.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I think all the colors are beautiful, but we wanted a darker color because we spend a lot of time camping, hiking, and doing all sorts of outdoor stuff. I was afraid a lighter dog would end up looking dirty all the time. 

We started out looking for red or brown, but we ended up with a black because we found a breeder with dogs we loved, within driving distance, and they were black. It seems like at least where we live, finding a red or brown with all the qualities we wanted was much harder than finding a black or white, and we weren't all that set on color to start with.


----------

